# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Άνω Χώρα ΙΙ [Ano Chora II]

## Apostolos

Ανω Χώρα 2... Ένα απο τα καλύτερα αμφίδρομα που έχουν ναυπηγηθεί στην Ελλάδα...

DSC_8465.JPG

----------


## CORFU

Μηπωs ξερει καποιοs που ειναι το Ανω Χωρα ΙΙ που λειπει ενα μηνα απο την Κερκυρα

----------


## Apostolos

Νομίζω ότι το είδα στου Βασιλειάδη

----------


## sea_serenade

Κατέβηκε Πειραιά μεριά για ρεκτιφιέ και αναμένεται άμεσα.

----------


## Apostolos

Και όντως το πλοίο κάνει στριπτίζ στου Βασιλειάδη!

NEA CHORA II.jpg

----------


## parianos

κι εδω μια φωτο...

ANO CHORA II.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Πρωινός απόπλους του ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ για το λιμάνι της Κέρκυρα.

Ano Chora.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Η καλή μέρα από το πρωΐ φαίνεται... Ζωγραφίζεις φίλε... Υπέροχη φωτογραφία...  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Η καλή εβδομάδα μη σου πω...... Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια φίλε Thanasis!!!

----------


## CORFU

Μερικεs φωτο μεσα απο το Ανω Χωρα ΙΙ

----------


## sylver23

και να διορθωσουμε τον τιτλο
--μερικες καταπληκτικες φωτο απο το ανω χωρα 2---

----------


## Thanasis89

Ο CORFU μας έχει αποδείξει καιρό πριν την ποιότητα στις φωτογραφίες του... Πλέον διατηρεί την ποιότητα με σε αμείωτο ρυμθό...

Παρατήρησα κάτι στην φωτογραφία του Corfu και συγκεκριμένα την τρίτη. Το άλμπουρο χρησιμεύει και ως τζιμινιέρα μιας και μέσα του διέρχονται οι απολήξεις της εξάτμισης ! ! !  :Surprised:  Η ελληνική πατέντα σε όλο της το μεγαλείο ! Μεγάλη Μαγκιά...  :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

Mεσημεριανοs αποπλουs απο Κερκυρα

----------


## CORFU

και η φωτο

----------


## Νικόλας

να και το βατράχι(αν θυμάμαι καλά):mrgreen:
P8010450.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Καλά θυμάσαι Νικόλα..... :Wink: 

Γεια σου Καπτα Πέτρο με το παπόρο σου!!!!!!!

----------


## CORFU

φιλε Νικο το παρατσουκλι του πλοιου στο λιμανι ειναι γονδολα

----------


## sea_serenade

Γόνδολα το λέτε στην Κέρκυρα? Εμείς πάλι εδώ απέναντι το λέμε "βατραχάκι" ή και "U.F.O". Το πρώτο, είτε λόγω σχεδιασμού, είτε λόγω ΑΜΦΙ(βιου)ΠΛΩΡΟΥ. Το δεύτερο, γιατί όταν έρχεται απο Παξούς και ευθυγραμμίζεται στον δίαυλο, μοιάζει με εξωγήινο ων (αν δεν το δεις δεν θα το καταλάβεις...!!!)

PS: Τον ΑΧΑΙΟ πάλι τον λέμε "ποταμόπλοιο" αλλά ας μη βγαίνουμε off topic!!!

----------


## CORFU

Kυριακατικο πρωινο στο λιμανι τηs Κερκυραs

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ στην ηγουμενιτσα

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67525

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ στο δρομο για ηγουμενιτσα


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68274

----------


## pantelis2009

Μερικά στοιχεία για το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ με Ν.Π 11173. Κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Μεταξά στο Πέραμα και η καθέλκυση του έγινε στις 02/05/2004. Είναι ένα αμφίδρομο πλοίο κατηγορίας Γ'. Η αναχώρηση του για Ρίο έγινε στις 19/06/2004 και είμαι τυχερός που μαζί με τον γιό μου Τάσο έκανα αυτό το ταξίδι (οι φωτο απο τον φίλο Νότη που τον έστησα στη γέφυρα). Εργάστηκε στη γραμμή μέχρι την ολοκλήρωση της γέφυρας Χαρίλαος Τρικούπης. Μετά δρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα - Κέρκυρα.                                                                 ** Το ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ πήγε στο Ρίο να αντικαταστήση το "¶νω Χώρα Express" το οποίο ναυπηγήθηκε το 2002 και πουλήθηκε σε λιγότερο απο ένα χρόνο στην εταιρεία jadrolinija της Κροατίας**.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ έχει όλικό μήκος 104 μέτρα, πλάτος 19,40 μέτρα και βύθισμα 2,65 μέτρα. Διαθέτει 4 μηχανες Caterpillar typ. 3512B, 1410 BHP, 1600 RPM και 4 ελικοπηδάλια VETH VZ-1000A COUNTER-ROTATING και η ταχύτητα του είναι 16 KNOTS. Η επιφάνεια φόρτωσης χωρίζεται σε 3 επίπεδα:a) MAIN DECK 169 I.X, LOWER DECK 65 I.X και 2 PLATFORM DECK 36 I.X. Διαθέτει 2 κυλιόμενες σκάλες OTIS και είναι εργονομικά σχεδιασμένο για άτομα Α.Μ.Ε.Α.

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ II 101.jpg

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ II 104.jpg

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ II 106.jpg

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ II 108.jpg

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 135.jpg

----------


## CORFU

μπραβο γιλε Παντελη φοβερο ρεπορταζ,οσο για την τελευταια φωτο  να σχολιασω το σπιτι μου???

----------


## CORFU

ενα ομορφο απογευμα

----------


## Appia_1978

Το 2005:

Ano Chora II@Kerkyra.jpg

----------


## CORFU

σημερα το πρωι σε μια σκαντζα

----------


## CORFU

Κυριακατικη ηλιοθεραπεια αφιερωμενη στον φιλο Παντελη για τα ωραια ρεπορταζ και φωτο που μαs χαριζει :Wink:

----------


## Chiefjohn

Σας στέλνω και φωτο απο το Ανω Χώρα ΙΙ
[img]DSC00273[/img]

----------


## Chiefjohn

μπορεί να μου πει κανεις  πως μπορω να ανεβασω φωτο απο τα αρχεια μου που εχω γιατι κατι κα΄νω λάθος :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## CORFU

στουs φιλουs Παντελη-Θαναση-Δημητρη :Wink:

----------


## JIMMARG75

> στουs φιλουs Παντελη-Θαναση-Δημητρη


 Γειά σου Βαγγέλη με τον καράβαρο.

----------


## Νικόλας

κάποια απογευμα στην Ηγουμενίτσα !!
για τον CORFU kai τους παντοφλάδες ! :Very Happy: 
P1120375.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Κυριακατικη ξεκουραση 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80057
αφιερωμενη στον φιλο Θαναση :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Βαγγέλη ! Πολιτισμική διαφορά τα δύο μεταξύ τους ! Να είσαι καλά !

----------


## CORFU

στον φιλο Παντελη που του αρεσει το πλοιο :Wink: 
ano xora.jpg

ano xora 1.jpg

ano xora 2.jpg
υπαρχει και συνεχεια.......

----------


## Νικόλας

οπ τι έχουμε εδώ ??
περιπετειούλα βλέπω για το ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ
Ωραίες φώτο μπράβο ! :Very Happy: 

Υ.Γ ωραίος καιρός για ταξιδάκι !

----------


## pantelis2009

υπέροχες φωτο CORFU. Πως έφυγε έτσι;

----------


## CORFU

και η συνεχεια......
ano xora 3.jpg

ano xora 4.jpg

ano xora 5.jpg
η γραμμη δεν εχει προβλημα με βορια

----------


## pantelis2009

Και αυτές υπέροχες CORFU.

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτικές φίλε Corfu!!! Αυτός είναι καιρός για ταξίδι με τα "μικρά"  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Τέλεις Βαγγέλη ! Μπράβο !

----------


## naftaki

> στον φιλο Παντελη που του αρεσει το πλοιο
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80544
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80545
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80546
> υπαρχει και συνεχεια.......


kai emena me aresei :Mad:  :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

καλησπέρα στους φίλους. Να δούμε το ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ κατα την αναχώρηση του απο την όμορφη Κέρκυρα στις 20/03.( Σου πήρα την δουλειά, φίλε CORFU :Wink:  :Very Happy:  Χαρισμένες σε CORFU, Νικόλας, Appia _1978 & JIMMARG75 

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 10 20-03-2010.jpg

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 11 20-03-2010.jpg

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 12 20-03-2010.jpg

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 13 20-03-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αναχώρηση του ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ στισ 19-03-2010. Χαρισμένη σε CORFU, BEN BRUCE, Appia_1978 & a.molos :Razz:  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86040

----------


## CORFU

oμορφη φωτο Παντελη αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι αφιξη :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

> oμορφη φωτο Παντελη αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι αφιξη


Έχεις δίκιο.... έχεις δίκιο.....

----------


## Appia_1978

Ανήκει ακόμα στην 2wayferries, μαζί με το Αχαιός;

----------


## Chiefjohn

Ναι ειναι η ίδια εταιρεία και θα είναι για πολύ ακόμα

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ!




> Ναι ειναι η ίδια εταιρεία και θα είναι για πολύ ακόμα

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα ακούστηκα στα δικά μας νερά. Εδώ στα πέριξ του μεγάλου λιμανιού, κάπου, κυκλοφορεί.... Θα μπεί στο κεντρικό λιμάνι 236-237 (Κοντά στο Μαρίνα).

----------


## Leo

Μετά τον δεξαμενισμό του στου Βασιλειάδη (φωτογραφία δεν είδαμε)... και μετά από ένα σύντομο δοκιμαστικό κατευθύνθηκε στο Πέραμα.

AnoChoraII.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Tο ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ σήμερα το πρωΐ μπροστά στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 01 22-05-2010.jpg

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 02 22-05-2010.jpg

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 03 22-05-2010.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΝΟ CHORA II στην ηγουμενιτσα

corfu (188).JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίος ο φίλος BEN BRUCE.Να δούμε και τα ελικοπηδάλια του πριν κάνει το πρώτο του μπανάκι?. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Razz:  

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ II 09.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Tο ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ μπροστά στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη Συνεχίζει τον καλοπισμό του. Χαρισμένες σε CORFU, Appia_1978, trelaras, LEO & BEN BRUCE :Razz:  

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 01 28-05-2010.jpg

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 02 28-05-2010.jpg

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 03 28-05-2010.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε panteli πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σου 
ευχαριστούμε πολύ !
ας το δούμε κάπου το Πάσχα να φεύγει από Κέρκυρα !
P3300114.jpg
μάλιστα είχαμε και κορναρίσματα όταν με είδαν από την γέφυρα να φωτογραφίζω ανταπέδωσα και γω όχι με κορνάρισμα:mrgreen:
αφιερωμένη στον panteli στον CORFU sea serenade και όλους του Κερκυραιους !

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φίλε Νικόλας :Razz:  Ευχαριστώ

----------


## CORFU

μπραβο και στουs δυο σαs για τηs φωτο :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

Χμμμμμ......κορνάραμε κιόλας........μπράβο μπράβο και εις ανώτερα!!!!!!!

----------


## trelaras

Ξερει κανενας τι κανει εδω στα μερη μας το ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ

----------


## pantelis2009

Τώρα το είδα φίλε trelaras, αλλά τώρα ανεβαίνει για Κέρκυρα. Καλώς να το δεχτείτε φίλε CORFU. :Wink:

----------


## trelaras

> Τώρα το είδα φίλε trelaras, αλλά τώρα ανεβαίνει για Κέρκυρα. Καλώς να το δεχτείτε φίλε CORFU.


Ευχαριστω!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## CORFU

ευχαριστοοοοοουμε :Razz:

----------


## CORFU

το πλοιο ειναι εδω :Cool: 
ano 1.jpg

ano 2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Βαγγέλη. :Razz:  ¶ρε Κέρκυρα.............. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Βαγγέλη ! Να είσαι καλά ! Είναι πολύ μεγάλο το άτιμο και πολύ ποιοτικά φτιαγμένο ! 
Παντελή αυτό ξανά πεσ' το ! Αααχ Κέρκυρα...  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Κέρκυρα ξημερώματα Δευτέρας 13/09!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106354

----------


## pantelis2009

*Αχ τι μου θυμήζεις!!!!!!!!!!* Χαρισμένη σε vinman, CORFU, Thanasis89, trelaras, Νικόλας, Appia_1978 & ariti :Wink:  :Surprised: . 

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 162 21-03-2010.jpg
¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ ...21/03/2010.

----------


## vinman

*Στην Ηγουμενίτσα...για όλους τους ''παντοφλάδες'' και ιδιαίτερα στους Pantelis2009 και Thanasis89!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107015

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο ! Απλά τέλεια φωτογραφία από ένα αμφίπλωρο "επανάσταση"... Τόσα χρόνια μετά και είναι μπροστά. Να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι κάνει μια γραμμή που καλύπτεται στο σύνολό της με κλειστού τύπου πλοία...

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε vinman. Χαρισμένη σε σένα,  Thanasis89, CORFU, leo85, trelaras, Νικόλας, Appia_1978 & ariti :Wink:  :Razz: . 

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 155 19-03-2010.jpg
*ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ...19/03/2010 ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ.*

----------


## sylver23

Διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο του Ανω Χώρα ΙΙ

Εικόνα 23.jpgΕικόνα 24.jpg

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο του Ανω Χώρα ΙΙ
> 
> Εικόνα 23.jpgΕικόνα 24.jpg


 Το καλύτερο αμφί που έχει κατασκευαστεί μέχρι σήμερα.

----------


## CORFU

για ολουs τουs φιλουs 
ano xora.jpg

ano xora2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο φίλε Βαγγέλη, ευχαριστούμε.
Να το δούμε να ετοιμάζετε να μπεί στον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου στις 19/06/2004 για να πάει στο Ρίο. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ II 56.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Παντελή αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο και έχεις το υλικό μήπως θα μπορούσες να μας κάνεις μια παρουσίαση του εσωτερικού του πλοίου, θέλω να είμαι σίγουρος όταν λέω ότι το πλοίο ακόμα και τώρα κάνει την διαφορά στα αμφίπλωρα. Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Θανάση δεν έχω πρόβλημα, σε ότι ζητάτε και υπάρχει να το ανεβάζω. Το 2004 δεν ήξερα πολλά άτομα ακόμη και οι φωτο λίγες. 3 φωτο με φίλμ ακόμη, με μια zenith του 1980 απο το σαλόνι υπο κατασκευή. Τότε δεν τραβούσα πολλές φωτο γιατί κόστιζαν φίλμ & εμφάνιση :Wink: .
Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να το επισκευτώ και να το αποθανατίσω όπως του αξίζει. 
Χαρισμένες στο Θανάση που τις ζήτησε, CORFU, JIMMARG75, sylver23, vinman και σε όλους τους φίλους που τους αρέσει το πλοίο :Very Happy: .

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ II 31.jpg

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ II 32.jpg

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ II 33.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Παντελή σε χιλιοευχαριστώ ! Υπάρχει κατάνοηση τόσο ως προς την ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών πόσο μάλλον στην ποσότητα. Προσωπικά μου αρκούν και είμια σίγουρος ότι το πλοίο έθεσε υψηλά στάνταρτ ήδη από το 2004. 
Και εγώ έχω το κρυφό πόθο να το τιμήσω με κάποιες φωτογραφίσεις... Αλλά δεν υπάρχει χρόνος μέχρι στιγμής... Να είσαι καλά πάντως !

----------


## CORFU

πηγη corfu weather
corfu.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη Βαγγέλη :Wink: :roll:.

----------


## CORFU

σημερα το απογευμα
1.jpg

2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραία χρώματα καλλιτέχνη Βαγγέλη :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## CORFU

για τον φιλο vinmam που μαs χαρισε πολυ ομορφεs φωτο αυτεs τιs μερεs απο τα χωρικα μου υδατα :Very Happy:  :Wink: 
ano xora.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗΗΗΗΗΗ :Wink: .

----------


## fantasia

Σερφάροντας στο internet βρήκα ένα φυλλάδιο του..δεν ξέρω πότε εκδόθηκε ακριβώς... :Confused:

----------


## Appia_1978

Του 2005  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Pantelis_2009
Σήμερα είναι η μέρα σου
anwxwra.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Χαίρομαι φίλε Νίκο και όπως βλέπεις απ' όλα έχει ο μπαξές :Wink: .
Ανω Χώρα ΙΙ στις 22/05/2010 στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα. Σε λίγο πρέπει να μας έλθει και αυτό για την ετήσια του :Very Happy: .
Χαρισμένη σε Maroulis Nikos, CORFU, Νικόλας, Appia_1978, Thanasis89, vinman, fantasia, TOM και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.:roll:


ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 156 22-05-2010.jpg

----------


## CORFU

2 εβδομαδεs υπομονη.......... :Cool:  φιλε Παντελη

----------


## CORFU

το πλοιο εφυγε απο την Κερκυρα με προορισμο τον Πειραια αλλα το ΑΙS του ειναι κλειστο........ για  εχετε το νου σαs :Cool:  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το είδα Βαγγέλη το απόγευμα κατά τις 17.00 ανοικτά απο την Κυπαρισσία και το ΑΙS του ήταν ανοικτό, ίσως είναι στο κενό που δεν πιάνει το ΑΙS. Μόλις πιάσει Κύθηρα πρέπει να φανεί :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Και το ¶νω Χώρα μετά τα απαγορευτικά έφτασε στο Πέραμα και απ' ότι βλέπω πρέπει να είναι μάλλον στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη. :Wink: 


ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ II 165 24-03-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ όντως είναι στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη. Φωτο στις 02/04/2011 απο την Κυνόσουρα :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη σε CORFU, Maroulis Nikos, Appia_1978, TOM, Νικόλας και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ II 166 02-04-2011.jpg

----------


## Κωστάκης

Σε διάφορες πόζες σήμερα εξω απο τον Πειραιά.
Αφιερωμένες σε rafina-lines, pantelis2009, giorgos_249.
ano xora ii.jpg ano xora ii 1.jpg ano xora ii 2.jpg

----------


## CORFU

ευχαριστουμε για τηs φωτο :Wink: 
201 - Αντίγραφο.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

ευχαριστούμε τους φίλους Κωστάκη και CORFU για τις ωραίες φωτο. Εγώ λόγο τρεξίματος δεν μπόρεσα να το δώ απο κοντά. :Sad:

----------


## kosmimi

11042011238.jpgΣτη Δεξαμενη Βασιλειαδη

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε kosmimi. Σήμερα μπήκε;;;

----------


## Κωστάκης

Ναι μπήκε λίγο μετα τον αποδεξαμενισμό του ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ αλλα δεν είμουν εκει για να πάρω φωτογραφίες.

----------


## JIMMARG75

Το καλύτερο αμφίδρομο που έχει κατασκευαστεί μέχρι σήμερα!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε μιά φωτο του όταν κατασκευαζόταν στο ναυπηγείο Μεταξά, κάπου στα τέλη του 2003 :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ II 01.jpg

----------


## kosmimi

13042011277.jpg Μια φωτο απο την Δεξαμενη..Το πλοιο εφυγε στις 14/04/2011 και απο 18/04/2011 ξαναρχιζει τα δρομολογια του...

----------


## CORFU

12-2-12 058.jpg
για ολουs τουs φιλουs του πλοιου

----------


## pantelis2009

Έγραψες πάλι. :Surprised:

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ II στις 18-03-2006 όταν ετοιμαζόταν να περάσει τον Ισθμό Κορίνθου για να πάει στο Ρίο.

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ II 59 18-03-2006.jpg

----------


## CORFU

τοτε ηταν που χτυπησε τα ελικοπηδαλια του μεσα στην διωρυγα???

----------


## pantelis2009

ΟΧΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ. Τότε καπετάνιος του ήταν ο Cpt. Ακης Βάλβης....... η αυθεντία των αμφίπλωρων, που ακόμη και τώρα εκπαιδεύει.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ANΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ στην ηγουμενιτσα τον φεβρουαριο του 2007 μια ειδικη αφιερωση στον φιλο Παντελη για τα τοσα ωραια και επεξηγηματικα μας βαζει για το μονο βιωσιμο πια ειδος στην Ελλαδα

----------


## Appia_1978

Κατηφορίζει για Πειραιά.

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Γιατί όχι από την Κόρινθο;

----------


## CORFU

για δεs 2-3 post πισω  108

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> για δεs 2-3 post πισω  108


Οπότε όπως κατάλαβα για προληπτικούς λόγους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο θα το έχουμε αρκετό καιρό κοντά μας, αφού θα δεξαμενιστή στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά στις 04-06/02/2013.

----------


## leo85

Το ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ σήμερα στο ναυπηγείο,με εργασίες συντήρησης.

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 14-01-2013 01.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο αμφίπλωρο ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ έχει δέσει στο μόλο του ναυπηγείου Φραντζή και το πλήρωμα έχει αρχίσει τις εργασίες για να το κάνουν....... ομορφότερο. Για τους πολλούς φίλους του.

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ II 169 14-01-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

ΧαΧαΧα ούτε συνεννοημένοι να ήμαστε. :Fat:

----------


## Apostolos

Μόνο που η πρώτη ειναι θαμπή και δεν βλέπεται!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το μεγάλο χώρο του γκαράζ, που διαθέτει το ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ II 170 14-01-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ οι δουλειές έχουν αρχίσει, όπως φαίνετε απο τη χθεσινή φωτο. Κοντεύει καιο καιρός για το δεξαμενισμό του.

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ II 176 30-01-2013.jpg

----------


## CORFU

αντε ηταν και ωρα 
ελπιζω να δουμε λιγο και απο τα υφαλα του

----------


## leo85

Εσύ από θάλασσα εγώ από ξηράς σήμερα το πρωί.

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 31-01-2013.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά βρίσκεται από χθες (Τετάρτη) το πρωί το πλοίο, που σήμερα σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ ανεβαίνει για δεξαμενισμό στην μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο έχει μπει στη δεξαμενή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Άνω Χώρα ΙΙ αφού έκανε ένα μικρό δοκιμαστικό στο Σαρωνικό, επέστρεψε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά κοντά στο ΥΕΝ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά πρέπει να τελείωσε με τα χαρτιά του και πήρε τον δρόμο της επιστροφής, για την ωραία Κέρκυρα, κάνοντας και πάλι το γύρο της Πελοποννήσου. Αυτή την ώρα κάτω απο την Υδρα.

----------


## leo85

Στην πέτρινη δεξαμενή
χαρισμένη στον Γιωργάκη που τη ζήτησε.

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ 15-02-2013 01.jpg ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ 15-02-2013 02.jpg

----------


## Marioukos

img_1000.jpgimg_1001.jpgimg_1002.jpgimg_1003.jpg  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## Trakman

Στην Ηγουμενίτσα.

Trakakis_IMG_3584b.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αφού έχουμε καιρό να μάθουμε νέα για το πλοίο, ας δούμε μερικές φωτογραφίες απ' το εσωτερικό του, όπως τις βρήκα στην ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας. Πάρα πολύ όμορφα χρώματα και αρκετά προσεγμένα τα σαλόνια του!
1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpg 4.jpg 5.jpg

----------


## CORFU

μαλλον και αυτό το πλοιο αφηνει την γραμμη Κερκυραs-Ηγουμενιτσαs για το μεγαλο λιμανι με προορισμο την Αιγινα !!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Μα καλά, θα μείνει και τίποτα στην όμορφη Κέρκυρα;

----------


## geo1981

τι θα αφησουν πισω τα ερειπια ΔΩΡΙΕΥΣ και ΙΩΝΑΣ (ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΩΣ)....ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ημερα τον φωτων παντοσ που ταξιδευα το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο εφαγε κλιση απ το λιμεναρχειο λογω υπεραριθμου...αυτα τα βλεπουν οι ιθυνοντεσ και απερισκεπτοι που αντικατεστησαν (παντοκρατορ,αικατερινι,αχαιοσ,αγιοσ σπυριδων )με πλοια γονδολεσ οπωσ το παντελεημων και το νηρεασ..............ντροπη και μονο ντροπη το 2014 η κερκυρα να μην εχει πλοια

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ετσι λοιπον η προσπαθεια που ξεκινησε το 1994 για γρηγορο και <στεγνο> πλοιο λαμβανει τελος σιγα σιγα.....

----------


## kosmimi

Καμιά κλήση δεν έφαγε το πλοίο και να μην δημοσιεύονται ανακρίβειες. Απλά έγινε καταμέτρηση απο το λιμεναρχείο μετά απο καταγγελία* η οποία απεδείχθη ανακριβής και κακόβουλη*. ¶λλωστε το ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ έχει το μεγαλύτερο χειμερινό πρωτόκολλο στη γραμμή και εκείνη τη μέρα άλλαξε δρομολόγια απο τους υπεύθυνους πρός εξυπηρέτηση των επιβαινόντων




> τι θα αφησουν πισω τα ερειπια ΔΩΡΙΕΥΣ και ΙΩΝΑΣ (ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΩΣ)....ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ημερα τον φωτων παντοσ που ταξιδευα το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο εφαγε κλιση απ το λιμεναρχειο λογω υπεραριθμου...αυτα τα βλεπουν οι ιθυνοντεσ και απερισκεπτοι που αντικατεστησαν (παντοκρατορ,αικατερινι,αχαιοσ,αγιοσ σπυριδων )με πλοια γονδολεσ οπωσ το παντελεημων και το νηρεασ..............ντροπη και μονο ντροπη το 2014 η κερκυρα να μην εχει πλοια

----------


## geo1981

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΚΟΣΜΙΝΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΙΟ ΧΕΙΜΟΝΙΑΤΙΚΟ ΠΡΟΤΟΚΟΛΛΟ ΜΙΛΑΣ ΟΤΑΝ Ο ΚΟΣΜΑΣ ΜΕ ΑΕΡΑ Κ ΒΡΟΧΗ ΚΑΘΟΝΤΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΡΑ....Η' ΜΗΠΩΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΚΑΛΕΣ Κ ΣΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΘΥΡΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΑΝ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΕΣ....Η' ΜΗΠΩΣ ΣΤΟ GARAGE ΣΤΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΑ ,ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΚΟΣΜΙΝΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΕΒΗΚΕ Ο ΥΠΑΡΧΟΣ ΑΠ ΤΗΝ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ Κ ΕΨΑΧΝΕ ΓΙΑ ΚΕΝΕΣ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΕΣ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΦΩΝΑΖΑΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΣΟΥΝ......ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΑΓΓΕΛΙΕΣ ΑΠ ΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΦΩΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙOΥ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ''ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΕΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΤΣΑΝΤΕΣ ΣΑΣ ΑΠ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΣΕΙ  Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ''' ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΕ....ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟΧΩΡΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΧΩΡΙΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΕ ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΠΡΟΤΟΚΟΛΛΟ....ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΕΟ ΘΑ ΣΚΑΡΦΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΙΘΥΝΟΝΤΕΣ ΠΛΟΙOΚΤΗΤΕΣ ΝΑ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΜΙΑΣ Κ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΕΣ ΑΔΕΙΕΣ.....

----------


## kosmimi

Φίλε μου συζήτηση κάνουμε. Δεν χρειάζονται κεφαλαία. Οταν ο κόσμος θέλει να πιάσει 2-3 καθίσματα ο καθένας και να ξαπλώσει η να πιάσει άλλα δύο καθίσματα με τις τσάντες ναι δεν θα υπαρχουν καθίσματα γιατί αυτή είναι η παιδεία και η αγένεια του Έλληνα που δεν σέβεται τον συνεπιβατη του και είναι ντροπή να βγαίνουν ανακοινώσεις για το αυτονόητο. Όσο για τον αριθμό των επιτρεπόμενων επιβατών (ΠΡΩΤΟΚΟΛΛΟ) αυτή είναι η αλήθεια στα σημερινα πλοία που υπάρχουν στη γραμμή. Το πλοίο εκτελεί τα πρωινά δρομολόγια και άλλαξε εκείνη την μέρα για να εξυπηρετήσει. *¶λλωστε εσύ ο ίδιος στη Συζήτηση περί Δωριευς στις 15/10/2013 σε ένα σημείο αναφέρεις ότι μετά την αποχώρηση των κλειστών ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ, ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ (πολύ ωραία πλοία και κρίμα που φύγανε ιδίως το ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ) αναφέρεις ότι τα μόνα πλέον που μπορούν να εξυπηρετήσουν είναι το ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ, ΑΧΑΙΟΣ και κανένα άλλο*

Επι λέξη αναφέρεις:

στο νικολαοσ να φανταστειται οταν κανει το βραδινο το 10.30 απο  ηγουμενιτσα το χειμωνα και ειναι γεματο ο κοσμοσ καθεται εξω.....
ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ,ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ,ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ ηταν μεγαλα σαλονια κια καθαρα που δυσκολα θα ξαναπερασουν απ το νησι μασ 
τα μονα που εξυπηρετουν με ανεση σαλονια στην Κερκυρα πλεον ανω χωρα και Αχαιοσ κανενα αλλο


*Και η απάντηση επι της ουσίας είναι ότι το ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ δεν προβλέπεται να φύγει....*





> ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΚΟΣΜΙΝΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΙΟ ΧΕΙΜΟΝΙΑΤΙΚΟ ΠΡΟΤΟΚΟΛΛΟ ΜΙΛΑΣ ΟΤΑΝ Ο ΚΟΣΜΑΣ ΜΕ ΑΕΡΑ Κ ΒΡΟΧΗ ΚΑΘΟΝΤΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΡΑ....Η' ΜΗΠΩΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΚΑΛΕΣ Κ ΣΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΘΥΡΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΑΝ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΕΣ....Η' ΜΗΠΩΣ ΣΤΟ GARAGE ΣΤΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΑ ,ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΚΟΣΜΙΝΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΕΒΗΚΕ Ο ΥΠΑΡΧΟΣ ΑΠ ΤΗΝ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ Κ ΕΨΑΧΝΕ ΓΙΑ ΚΕΝΕΣ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΕΣ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΦΩΝΑΖΑΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΣΟΥΝ......ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΑΓΓΕΛΙΕΣ ΑΠ ΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΦΩΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙOΥ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ''ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΕΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΤΣΑΝΤΕΣ ΣΑΣ ΑΠ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΣΕΙ  Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ''' ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΕ....ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟΧΩΡΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΧΩΡΙΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΕ ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΠΡΟΤΟΚΟΛΛΟ....ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΕΟ ΘΑ ΣΚΑΡΦΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΙΘΥΝΟΝΤΕΣ ΠΛΟΙOΚΤΗΤΕΣ ΝΑ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΜΙΑΣ Κ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΕΣ ΑΔΕΙΕΣ.....

----------


## Apostolos

Παρακαλώ λίγο ηρεμία στις κουβέντες μας... Ο καθένας τα βλέπει με την δική του σκοπιά. Πολλές φορές οι επιβάτες υπερβάλουν αλλα και τα πλοία δέν ειναι πάντα ιδανικά να τα ταξιδευεις... Ας μην φωνάζουμε λοιπόν...

----------


## kosmimi

Εννοείται φίλε μου. Πάντα ηρεμία πάνω από όλα συζήτηση κάνουμε για αυτό και είπα στον φίλο μας ότι δεν χρειάζονται κεφαλαια. Και βέβαια τα πλοία δεν είναι πάντα ιδανικά αλλα και εμείς δεν είμαστε πάντα οι ιδανικοί επιβάτες...





> Παρακαλώ λίγο ηρεμία στις κουβέντες μας... Ο καθένας τα βλέπει με την δική του σκοπιά. Πολλές φορές οι επιβάτες υπερβάλουν αλλα και τα πλοία δέν ειναι πάντα ιδανικά να τα ταξιδευεις... Ας μην φωνάζουμε λοιπόν...

----------


## γλυφα

φιλοι μου τι πρωτοκολλο εχει τον χειμωνα κ τι χωριτικοτητα ξερει να μας πει κανεις;

----------


## kosmimi

Φίλε μου 550 επιβάτες. Χωρητικότητα μόνο σε ΙΧ 240. Φορτηγά με ΙΧ 24 δεκαπεντάμετρα και 75 ΙΧ. Το μεγαλύτερο νομίζω αυτή τη στιγμή σε χωρητικότητα στην κατηγορία του. Στη γραμμή σίγουρα...

----------


## kosmimi

Στην Κέρκυρα..


IMG_1172.jpg

----------


## geo1981

Φίλε αποστολε συμφωνω απολυτα με την φραση σου.....οσο για την παιδεια των ελληνων...αυτην εχουμε κ σ οποιον αρεσει.....αν δεν αρεσει σε καποιουσ ασ αλλαξουν χωρα .επι του συγκεκριμνου δρομολογιου την μερα των φωτων αγαπητε κοσμινι ειλικρινα καμια τσαντα κ κανενασ ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ δεν ειχε πιασει καρεκλεσ κ τραπεζοκαθισματα περιτα.....τελοσ παντον ασ κλεισει η κουβεντα για το πρωτοκολλο οντοσ το ανω χωρα  ειναι το μοναδικο που εχει μεινει με αξιολογα σαλονια κ αυτα προτιμει κοσμοσ  διοτι δεν υπαρχουν αλλα, δεν σημαινει ομωσ οτι Α) πρεπει ο κοσμοσ να ειναι σαν σαρδελεσ διοτι πριν και μετα τα δρομολογια του πλοιου τα μικροτερα πλοια νηρεασ ,παντελεημον δεν περνουν τον αναλογο κοσμο κ με αποτελεσμα ολοι να συσορευονται σε 2 με 3 πλοια τησ γραμμησ και β)οτι πρεπει να αποχωρησουν τα τελευταια μεγαλα πλοια.....η οποαδηποτε αντικατασταση του θα ειναι τραγικη......για το νησι μασ.....

----------


## kosmimi

Φίλε μου βέβαια σε όποιον αρέσει η παιδεία γιατί και εμένα μου αρέσει η Ελλάδα αρκεί αυτή η παιδεία να μην καταπατεί δικαιώματα άλλων οπότε πάμε σε καταστάσεις τριτοκοσμικές. Δυστυχώς οι κανονισμοί για τα πρωτόκολλα επιβατών όλων των μεταφορικών μέσων στην Ελλάδα έτσι είναι. Στα καθίσματα γίνεται καταμέτρηση με το σκεπτικό ότι ο επιβάτης καθεται κανονικά. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο γίνεται και στα λεωφορεία που κάνουν 5 και 7 ώρες ταξίδι για Αθήνα και όχι 1 μιση. Χαρακτηρίζονται 50 θέσεων. Ακόμα και το αυτοκίνητο το δικό μας 5 θέσεων είναι. Το γράφουν και οι άδειες άλλωστε. Τώρα αν πρεπει να βγαίνει πρωτόκολλο ξαπλωμένων επιβατών αυτό είναι κάτι που ίσως μπορεί να γίνει. Αλλά με αυτό το σκεπτικό τα λεωφορεία θα μετέφεραν 20 άτομα και τα πιο μικρά πλοία ΝΗΡΕΑΣ, ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ 100 άτομα maximum. 
Οσο για την αποχώρηση του πλοίου ναι συμφωνω ότι θα ήταν τραγική αν και δεν προβλέπεται κάτι τέτοιο όπως σου είπα αλλά για να το λές κάτι θα ξέρεις.





> Φίλε αποστολε συμφωνω απολυτα με την φραση σου.....οσο για την παιδεια των ελληνων...αυτην εχουμε κ σ οποιον αρεσει.....αν δεν αρεσει σε καποιουσ ασ αλλαξουν χωρα .επι του συγκεκριμνου δρομολογιου την μερα των φωτων αγαπητε κοσμινι ειλικρινα καμια τσαντα κ κανενασ ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ δεν ειχε πιασει καρεκλεσ κ τραπεζοκαθισματα περιτα.....τελοσ παντον ασ κλεισει η κουβεντα για το πρωτοκολλο οντοσ το ανω χωρα  ειναι το μοναδικο που εχει μεινει με αξιολογα σαλονια κ αυτα προτιμει κοσμοσ  διοτι δεν υπαρχουν αλλα, δεν σημαινει ομωσ οτι Α) πρεπει ο κοσμοσ να ειναι σαν σαρδελεσ διοτι πριν και μετα τα δρομολογια του πλοιου τα μικροτερα πλοια νηρεασ ,παντελεημον δεν περνουν τον αναλογο κοσμο κ με αποτελεσμα ολοι να συσορευονται σε 2 με 3 πλοια τησ γραμμησ και β)οτι πρεπει να αποχωρησουν τα τελευταια μεγαλα πλοια.....η οποαδηποτε αντικατασταση του θα ειναι τραγικη......για το νησι μασ.....

----------


## CORFU

κανειs δεν γνωριζει τι θα γινει ακομη με το πλοιο το σιγουρο είναι ότι θα βγει σε ακινησια,τον άλλο μηνα αρα δεν παει Πειραια μετα πολλα ακουγονται, πωληση?-ναυλωση? θα δουμε .
Ένα σχολιο για τα πιο πανω post είναι ότι από τιs γιορτεs και μετα που είναι σε ακινησια το Δωριευs και το Νικολαοs υπαρχει σοβαρο πρόβλημα στην γραμμη.

----------


## γλυφα

φωτο από 23/5/2014 στην κερκυρα

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλέον καπετάνιος στο Άνω Χώρα ο Cpt. Γιώργος Παναγιάρης. *Καλά ταξιδία* σε αυτόν και το πλήρωμα του.

----------


## ariti

Φίλε μου Παντελή καπετάνιος είναι ο καπτα Κώστας στην μία βάρδια και στην άλλη ο καπτα Γιώργος. Για την σωστή τοποθέτηση του θέματος. Γιατί τον τρομάξαμε τον άνθρωπο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν μου τα εξήγησε καλά ο φίλος μου απο την Κέρκυρα. Συγνώμη δεν ήθελα να τρομάξω τον Cpt. Κώστα. Καλά ταξίδια και στους δύο σας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας γυρίσουμε το χρόνο πίσω μια 10ετία και να δούμε τι έγραφε το ημερολόγιο του πλοίου, στο πρώτο του πέρασμα από τον Ισθμό και αφού κάποιες φωτο  .....εξαφανιστήκανε, ας δούμε μία από εκείνη την εποχή. 
Η αναχώρηση του «Άνω Χώρα» για Ρίο, έγινε στις 19/6/2004 και στο ημερολόγιο του πλοίου γράφτηκαν τα εξής:
  09.30:  Προετοιμασία πλοίου για εκτέλεση πλου
  11.50:  Έναρξη απάρσεως των κάβων
  12.00:  Επικοινωνία με RADIO TRAFFIC Πειραιά στο VHF 13 για απόπλου
  12.05:  Έναρξη ανελκύσεως άγκυρας
  12.20:  Πέρας ανελκύσεως άγκυρας, ενημέρωση Πειραιά TRAFFIC για πλου
  12.30:  Έναρξη διελεύσεως στενού Ναυστάθμου Σαλαμίνας (όσα Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ της Σαλαμίνας περνούσαν την δίαυλο ή ήταν στο ντοκ του Περάματος άρχισαν να σφυρίζουν δημιουργώντας ένα πανδαιμόνιο. Έτσι αποχαιρέτησαν τον γνωστό τους καπετάνιο Άκη Βάλβη και το καράβι που έβλεπαν τόσο καιρό στο Πέραμα, το οποίο ξεκίνησε για το πρώτο του ταξίδι).
  12.45:  Πέρας διελεύσεως στενού Ναυστάθμου, πλους εντός κόλπου Ελευσίνας
  13.15:  Έναρξη διελεύσεως στενού Μεγάρων
  13.35:  Έξοδος από στενό Μεγάρων, πλους προς τα Ίσθμια
  14.45:  Ενημέρωση πλοηγικού σταθμού Ισθμίων
  15.10:  Επιβίβαση των πλοηγών κ. Στριμμένου Σωτήρη και κ. Σακελάρη Σπύρου. Το ρυμουλκό «Τρίτων», απλώς συνοδευτικό, προπορευόταν γιατί περάσαμε με ιδίες δυνάμεις. Τα ναύλα για το πέρασμα του Ισθμού ήταν 1070 €.
  15.40:  Είσοδος στον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου (ένα δέος μας έπιασε βλέποντας πόσο λίγο απέχουμε από τον τοίχο του Ισθμού. Συγχαρητήρια και στον καπετάνιο και στα συστήματα πλοήγησης του σκάφους.
16.05:  Έξοδος από τον Ισθμό στην πλευρά της Ποσειδωνίας.
16.15:  Αναχώρηση πλοηγών και ρυμουλκού.
16.17:  Συνομιλία με λιμενάρχη Κορίνθου.
16.30:  Προσέγγιση στο λιμένα Κορίνθου για αποβίβαση πλοιοκτητών.
16.32:  Αναχώρηση από Κόρινθο για Ρίο. Πορεία 285ο .
17.00:  Πορεία 296ο . Διέλευση Άκρας Μελανγκάβι.
17.15 – 18.10:  Εκτελέστηκε γυμνάσιο πυρκαγιάς – διαρροής και εγκαταλείψεως πλοίου, τα αποτελέσματα του γυμνασίου ήταν ικανοποιητικά.
20.10:  Πορεία 284ο . Παράλλαξη Άκρας Ψαρομύτας.
20.40:  Ενημέρωση Ρίο TRAFFIC στο κανάλι 14 ότι πλησιάζουμε.
21.30:  Διέλευση Άκρας Δρέπανον.
22.00:  Αγκυροβολία και πρόσδεση στο λιμάνι του Ρίο, στην Ανατολική προβλήτα. Ο κόσμος που ήταν στην προβλήτα θαμπώθηκε από τον όγκο και το μεγάλο μήκος του σκάφους σε σχέση με τα άλλα που ήταν δίπλα μας. Ήταν σαν το Δαβίδ με το Γολιάθ αν τα σύγκρινες. Όλοι ρωτούσαν πότε θα πιάσει δρομολόγια. 

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ II 71 19-06-2004.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Δύο υπέροχα......κότερα στο ίδιο λιμάνι. Για τους Cpt. Κώστα, Cpt. Γιώργο και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 165  30-07-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε τα χειριστήρια και τα όργανα πλεύσεις που διαθέτει, από την όμορφη γέφυρα του Άνω Χώρα ΙΙ. Για όλους τους φίλους του αμφίπλωρου.

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 166  17-08-2014.jpg ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 167  17-08-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ στις 10-08-2014 φορτώνοντας στην Ηγουμενίτσα, για άλλο ένα του ταξίδι στην ωραία Κέρκυρα.
Για το πλήρωμα του και τους φίλους του.

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 168  10-08-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι άκουσα έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα σε ένα ελικοπηδάλιο και πιστεύω ότι σύντομα θα το δούμε να κατηφορίζει για το Πέραμα. 
Εδώ σε μία παλαιά του πόζα στα τέλη του 2007 για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 134 26-12-2007.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Σε ακινησια το πλοιο

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν από καμιά ώρα ξεκίνησε το Άνω Χώρα από Κέρκυρα για Πέραμα. Αυτή την ώρα πλησιάζει στη Λευκίμμη με 10,4 μίλια.
Πάντως μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει κάνει αίτηση για δεξαμενισμό.
Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα περνά ανάμεσα Κεφαλλονιά - Ιθάκη προφανώς γιατί θα κάνει το γύρο της Πελοποννήσου, με άφιξη στον Πειραιά 29/01 στις 07.00 π.μ.
Κρίμα που δεν είναι μέρα, θα ήταν σπάνια φωτογραφία. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Άνω Χώρα ΙΙ έφτασε και φουντάρισε άγκυρες κατά τις 02.30 π.μ στα Βόρεια της Αίγινας και σήμερα το πρωί κατά τις 09.30 π.μ έφυγε και αυτή την ώρα είναι μέσα στον Πειραιά εκεί που δένουν τα Αιγινίτικα. Δεν ξέρω το λόγο που πήγε εκεί!!!!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Λέτε να δουλέψει Αίγινα γιά κάποιο διάστημα;

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Άνω Χώρα ΙΙ σήμερα το πρωί στην θέση των Αιγενίτικων.

Ανώ Χώρα ΙΙ 21-1-2015 01.gifΑνώ Χώρα ΙΙ 21-1-2015 02.jpg.

----------


## SteliosK

> Λέτε να δουλέψει Αίγινα γιά κάποιο διάστημα;


Δεν θα ήταν άσχημο, και ο Αχαιός να πάει πάνω.  :Razz: 
Σήμερα το απόγευμα.
sk_1098.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το βέβαιο πάντως είναι ότι το σημείο που έχει δέσει είναι τουλάχιστον .....αξιοπερίεργο για πλοίο που έρχεται στα πέριξ του Πειραιά για εργασίες συντήρησης και μόνο. Προσωπικά, τα δέκα τουλάχιστον τελευταία χρόνια, δεν έχω δει να δένει στην προβλήτα των πλοίων Αργοσαρωνικού οποιοδήποτε που να μην δούλευε η να μην επρόκειτο να δουλέψει σε αυτήν.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 23 έως τις 25 Μαρτίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## CORFU

Μεχρι τότε ??? τι θα κανει ??

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Προφανώς θα ...αναπαύεται στον μώλο ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι. Όποτε έχω περάσει από εκεί, το πλοίο φαίνεται "έρμο, κλειστό και μόνο", χωρίς ίχνος ζωής η κάποιας δραστηριότητας.

IMG_0051.jpg
_Κερατσίνι - 14/03/2015_

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας επέλεξε τελικά το πλοίο για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του, καθώς απ' ότι φαίνεται οι συνεχείς παρατάσεις στου Βασιλειάδη λόγω της μετασκευής του Κάλβου θα το έβγαζαν αρκετά εκτός προγραμματισμού.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Άνω Χώρα ΙΙ τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του και επέστρεψε στο Πέραμα, μάλλον στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου.
Εδώ όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου όταν ήταν στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο. 
Ξέρει κανείς πότε θα επιστρέψει στην ωραία Κέρκυρα!!!!!!!!

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 170  15-03-2015.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Μ.Δευτερα η Μ.Τριτη θα ειναι εδω

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Άνω Χώρα ΙΙ όπως γράψαμε ήταν στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου μετά το δεξαμενισμό του στην Ελευσίνα. 
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο εχθές από την Κυνόσουρα. Ήδη το πλοίο έφυγε πριν 1+ ώρα από το ναυπηγείο και κάνοντας το γύρο της Πελοποννήσου θα πάει στην όμορφη Κέρκυρα. Τώρα με 11,1 μίλια είναι ανοικτά από τον Πόρο. 
Καλή συνέχεια για πλήρωμα και πλοίο. Για το φίλο Βαγγέλη που το περιμένει. :Fat:  

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 175  04-04-2015.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Για μια φορα ακομη επαληθευτικα
Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Παντελη

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξέρει κανείς ποιος είναι ο λόγος που το Άνω Χώρα ΙΙ κάνει αυτά τα....τσαλιμάκια κοντά στην Πύλο!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Με την ίδια διαδρομή που ήλθε στον Πειραιά στις 27/01 με τον ίδιο γυρίζει στην Κέρκυρα, δηλαδή από το στενό μεταξύ Ιθάκης - Κεφαλλονιάς. 

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 180  06-04-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα έκανε και το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο μετά το δεξαμενισμό και την επιστροφή του στην Κέρκυρα.

----------


## CORFU

Για να δουμε ποσο ακόμη θα ειναι εδω???

----------


## CORFU

Μετα το ατύχημα στην Ηγουμενιτσα ξανα στον Πειραιά αυριο το πρωι το πλοιο

----------


## leo85

Τι έπαθε και έρχεται Πειραιά.

----------


## CORFU

http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=699209

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και δεν έχει αναφερθεί, να πούμε ότι το πλοίο από τις 4 Μαίου βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου του Περάματος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε συνέχεια του αμέσως προηγούμενου ποστ, να δούμε το πλοίο σε μία σημερινή φωτογραφία (με .....κατασκοπική χροιά !!!!!) στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου του Περάματος όπου συνεχίζει να παραμένει.

IMG_0045.jpg
_Πέραμα - 16/05/2015_

Σημ. Εννοείται πως θα μπορούσα να ζουμάρω και να κροπάρω την φωτό στο καθαρό θέμα του πλοίου. Την άφησα όμως έτσι για να φαίνεται τι τραβάμε κι εμείς οι ...καραβολάτρες σε ναυπηγεία που δεν έχουμε πρόσβαση !!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευτυχώς που ...........πλέον στα περισσότερα ναυπηγεία μας ξέρουν με τα μικρά μας ονόματα, γιατί όπως λέει και ο φίλος Γιώργος .....πρέπει να το παίζεις ...κατάσκοπος.
Φαίνεται ότι το όμορφο αμφίπλωρο τελείωσε με τις όποιες επισκευές χρειαζόταν και έχει βγει στον Αργοσαρωνικό για δοκιμαστικά.
Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## leo85

Αυτή την ώρα ανοιχτά από τη Αίγινα με πορεία τη Κερκυρα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ στις 24-05-2015 ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο που χαιρέτησε με παρατεταμένα σφυρίγματα το Θάσος VI, ενώ ξεκινούσε ένα δρομολόγιο του για Ηγουμενίτσα. 

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 187  24-05-2015.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιο βαπορι ωραιες στιγμες φιλε παντελη

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 22 έως τις 24 Φεβρουαρίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## christoscorfu

Αφού έχουμε να το δούμε απο το Μαιο ας το δουμε στην Κέρκυρα την προηγούμενη εδομάδα.

----------


## christoscorfu

και η συνεχεια απο το πολύ ομορφο αμφίπλωρο. (φίλε Παντελή στα έλεγα...)

----------


## CORFU

Σε ακινησία ξανά το πλοίο

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν από καμιά ώρα έφυγε από την Κέρκυρα και έρχεται για το δεξαμενισμό του στο Πέραμα. Για να δούμε θα έρθει από Ισθμό ή γύρο-γύρο????
Εδώ το ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ στις 29-05-2015 φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το ¶γ. Σπυρίδων. 

ΑΝΩ-ΧΩΡΑ-ΙΙ-226--29-05-2015.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Γύρο γύρο θα έρθει

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα ανοικτά από το Κατάκολο. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν λίγο έδεσε μέσα στον Πειραιά κοντά στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.

----------


## andria salamis

Να δούμε και τον κατάπλου,στο μεγάλο λιμάνι,πρέπει να μπήκε δεξαμενή!
αλλά δεν άντεξα να περιμένω στάσιμος!!!,(μετά το ξενύχτη,απο την δουλειά)

P1020679.JPG

----------


## proussos

DSCN3757.jpg

*Σήμερα το πρωΐ λίγο πριν περάσει τα φανάρια του Πειραιά για τη μόνιμη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.
Καλή συνέχεια στον Cpt Κώστα Κούτη και στο πλήρωμά του !*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο τελείωσε με τον δεξαμενισμό του στην μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη και πλέον βρίσκεται στον μώλο ΔΕΗ (ή μάλλον καλύτερα για να είμαστε πιό σωστοί, στην προβλήτα Ηρακλέους) στο Κερατσίνι, εξ αριστερών του ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ 23/02/2016 στις 10.00 π.μ την ώρα που με επιδέξιες κινήσεις εισέρχεται στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη.  Πλέον βρίσκετε στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ για να τελειώσει με τις εργασίες του και τα χαρτιά του. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

ΑΝΩ-ΧΩΡΑ-ΙΙ-239--23-02-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στον μώλο ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι.

IMG_0430.jpg
_Κερατσίνι - 05/03/2016_

----------


## sl500

> Ανω Χώρα 2... Ένα απο τα καλύτερα αμφίδρομα που έχουν ναυπηγηθεί στην Ελλάδα...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 132363


Μαζί με το Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος και το Αχαιός είναι τα μοναδικά αμφίδρομα στην Ελλάδα που έχουν νηογνώμονα IACS και πληρούν τις πιο αυστηρές προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας της EUROSOLAS CATEGORY C.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σωστός ο παίχτης. Έτσι ακριβώς είναι. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ τελείωσε με τις εργασίες συντήρησης που είχε και τα χαρτιά και ξεκίνησε το πρωί κατά τις 08.30 π.μ για την ωραία Κέρκυρα κάνοντας πάλι το γύρο της Πελοποννήσου. Πρέπει λόγο καιρού να τα βρήκε δύσκολα γιατί όπως βλέπετε στο AIS το, έκανε επιστροφή πέρασε ανάμεσα Ύδρα - Δοκό και συνεχίζει. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ 241  08-03-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶νω Χώρα σταμάτησε από χθες τα δρομολόγια του για το δεύτερο μέρος της ετήσια ακινησία του και σύντομα θα το δούμε να έρχεται για το δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξεκίνησε εχθές από Κέρκυρα και κάνοντας τον γύρο της Πελοποννήσου έρχετε στο Πέραμα για το δεξαμενισμό του. Αυτή την ώρα ανοικτά από τη Ζαχάρω. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έφτασε στο Πέραμα και έχει δέσει στο ναυπηγείο Τσαγγαρινού. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ όπως φαίνεται από την Κυνόσουρα στο ναυπηγείο Τσαγγαρινού στο Πέραμα που έχει δέσει για τη συντήρηση του.

ΑΝΩ-ΧΩΡΑ-ΙΙ-243--16-12-2017.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τα κατασκευαστικά σχέδια του Άνω Χώρα ΙΙ, ήταν αυτά που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ως "πειραματόζωα" του ερευνητικού προγράμματος LNG COMSHIP για την γενικότερη μελέτη προσθήκης δεξαμενών υγροποιημένου φυσικού αερίου (χρήση ως καυσίμου) σε επιβατηγά οχηματαγωγά πλοία ανοιχτού τύπου.

Επίσης, το πλοίο απ' τις 5 έως τις 7 Μαρτίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε, πρωινές ώρες χθες, η Λιμενική Αρχή Περάματος, από τον εκπρόσωπο της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας του Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ πλοίου «ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ» Ν.Π. 11173 , που βρίσκεται πρυμνοδετημένο στο θαλάσσιο χώρο μπροστά από ναυπηγείο στο Πέραμα για τη διενέργεια επισκευών, για περιστατικό θραύσης κάβων πρόσδεσης του παρακείμενου Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ πλοίου «EUROPEAN EXPRESS» σημαίας Κύπρου με αποτέλεσμα την πρόσκρουσή τους.
Αποτέλεσμα της πρόσκρουσης ήταν η πρόκληση επιφανειακών υλικών ζημιών, χωρίς να τεθεί σε κίνδυνο ανθρώπινη ζωή ή να διαπιστωθεί θαλάσσια ρύπανση.
¶μεσα στο σημείο έσπευσαν, προς παροχή συνδρομής, τα Ρ/Κ πλοία «ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ 33» και «ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ 41», ενώ από το Δ΄ Λιμενικό τμήμα Περάματος του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά, που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους και των δύο πλοίων μέχρι την προσκόμιση βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τους παρακολουθούντες νηογνώμονες.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε συνέχεια του αμέσως προηγούμενου ποστ, να δούμε πόσο κοντά είναι πλέον τα δύο πλοία, με το _EUROPEAN EXPRESS_ να βρίσκεται μετά την παράσυρση του ακριβώς μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου (στην πρώτη φωτό δεξιά διακρίνεται μέρος της πρύμης του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΒΟΥΝΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ).

IMG_0009.jpg__IMG_0036.jpg
_Πέραμα - 20/01/2018_

Στο _ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ_ βλέπουμε να γίνονται και κάποιες εργασίες στο ντεκ του σαλονιού, δεν γνωρίζω όμως αν ήταν προγραμματισμένες ή αν στο σημείο εκείνο έγινε η ζημιά από την πρόσκρουση - επαφή.

IMG_0038.jpg
_Πέραμα - 20/01/2018_

----------


## CORFU

Στο πλοιο γίνεται ριζική ανανέωση στο σαλόνι και θα αλλαχθούν και όλα τα παράθυρα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στο πλοιο γίνεται ριζική ανανέωση στο σαλόνι και θα αλλαχθούν και όλα τα παράθυρα


Εξακολουθεί το πλοίο να βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Τσαγγαρινού, από όπου μπορούμε να το δούμε σε δύο χθεσινές φωτό.

IMG_0175__.jpg__IMG_0235__.jpg
_Πέραμα - 27/01/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εν πλω αυτήν την ώρα από το Πέραμα προς το λιμάνι του Πειραιά για τον δεξαμενισμό του στου Βασιλειάδη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ολοκληρώθηκε ο δεξαμενισμός του πλοίου και αυτήν την ώρα επιστρέφει στο Πέραμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ τελείωσε με τις εργασίες που είχε στο ναυπηγείο Τσαγγαρινού και αναχώρησε για την Κέρκυρα ...κάνοντας τον κύκλο της Πελοποννήσου. Αυτή την ώρα ανατολικά από την Αίγινα. Καλή συνέχεια.
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα.

ΑΝΩ-ΧΩΡΑ-ΙΙ-244--16-03-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ έφτασε εχθές στην Ηγουμενίτσα  και απ΄ευθείας ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του μετά από απουσία σχεδόν 4 μηνών από τη γραμμή. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ φωτογραφημένο πριν λίγο, έχοντας φύγει από Ηγουμενίτσα για Κέρκυρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΝΩ-ΧΩΡΑ-ΙΙ-245--15-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτό είναι που λένε.....όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε. Το Κέρκυρα πηγαίνει για Κέρκυρα, το κότερο προς την Μαρίνα, το ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ και το Prince για Ηγουμενίτσα.  ¶κρως καραβολατρική φωτογραφία. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΑΝΩ-ΧΩΡΑ-ΙΙ-246--07-08-2018.jpg

----------


## threshtox

Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία. Καλημέρα σε όλους..

----------


## pantelis2009

¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ. Ένα αμφίπλωρο που παρακολούθησα την κατασκευή του,καθελκύστηκε τον 05/2004 και έχω πολλές αναμνήσεις, έχοντας ταξιδέψει στο πρώτο του ταξίδι για Ρίο και μετά Ηγουμενίτσα μαζί με το γιο μου. Φωτο σημερινή από το ανακαινισμένο του σαλόνι και μία εξωτερική στην Ηγουμενίτσα. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

ΑΝΩ-ΧΩΡΑ-ΙΙ-248--14-09-2018.jpg ΑΝΩ-ΧΩΡΑ-ΙΙ-249--14-09-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Μηχανική βλάβη σε πλοίο της γραμμής Κέρκυρα β€“ Ηγουμενίτσα.*



Ενημερώθηκε η Λιμενική Αρχή Ηγουμενίτσας, απογευματινές ώρες της Τρίτης, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ »ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ» Ν.Π.11173, ότι κατά τη διαδικασία εκκίνησης Νο2 ηλεκτρογεννήτριας διαπιστώθηκε αύξηση θερμοκρασίας ύδατος ψύξεως δικτύου αυτής.
Το ανωτέρω πλοίο βρισκόταν προσδεμένο στο λιμένα Ηγουμενίτσας και είχε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο την 18:45 για λιμένα Κέρκυρας με 181 επιβάτες, 38 Ι.Χ., 04 Λ/Φ και 14 Φ/Γ.
αΌμεσα επιβιβάστηκε Τοπικό Κλιμάκιο Επιθεώρησης Πλοίων προς διαπίστωση της βλάβης, ενώ από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Ηγουμενίτσας απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του »ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ» μέχρι αποκατάστασης της βλάβης και προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα νηογνώμονα. Το επιβατικό κοινό προωθήθηκε στον προορισμό του την 20:00 με το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ »ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ» Ν.Π.12219.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο* αμφίπλωρο ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ* σε μια άφιξη του *στην Κέρκυρα*, προερχόμενο από Ηγουμενίτσα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΝΩ-ΧΩΡΑ-ΙΙ-253--27-08-2019.jpg

----------

